# Anyone retire to the San Diego area?



## needshave (Feb 22, 2018)

We currently live in North Central Ohio, we own a lot of properties here and are considering the sale and move to the San Diego area. It is a unique area and with what I consider perfect weather. We are both retired and ready for a climate and lifestyle change. We are both very active and looking at possibly renting an apartment home that offers pool, hot tub, physical fitness center, poolside activities and large business and community spaces as well as close proximity to dining and many outside physical activities. All the amenities you typically don't have when you buy. Any thoughts or recommendations for this or other areas?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 22, 2018)

I live in San Diego. Actually, a suburb town called San Ysidro which sits on the Mexico/U.S. border.

Yes, the weather is fantastic.  There are many great things to do here: the seashore, the waterfront harbor (tourist area), Balboa City Park is gorgeous, an African wildlife area just a few miles north, one of the best zoos in the country, beautiful flowers, Old Town Historic park, and a real nice Italian section filled with good dining establishments.

However, the cost of living is outrageous. An average 1 bedroom apt, with no amenities, no pool, no nothing, will run you about $1,350/month. The type of place you are looking for would probably cost twice, perhaps triple that. Maybe more.

My advice is to talk to a few high-end management companies, tell them what you want, and they should be able to give you a better idea. They might also send you some brochures.   Good luck !


----------



## needshave (Feb 23, 2018)

Traveler, I so agree. We just got back from another trip to San Diego and We just love the area and outside activities. We always have. I have met with a number of agencies and took some tours of their establishments. We have gone back several times to see activities during the day and night. So far we have found one that we really like and have met a couple that has shared their property with us for a good look-see visit and experience what you cant see in just a visit. It's located in the Misson Valley area. I'm not familiar with your area, but I will look that up shortly. We have been to the La Mesa area and the trolley sure makes travel easy. We typically use it a lot. I understand the trolley is being extended to La Jolla in the next year or so. I notice the dining out and food costs seem a bit higher than Ohio as well.

I fully expect to drop a big bundle there, especially in the San Diego area. If you or anyone else has a recommendation of other areas to look at, In California and outside California, I would greatly appreciate hearing about it.

Thanks so much..

But, You're right I fully expect to drop a bundle on this area. If you have other nearby areas that you could recommend, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Lara (Feb 23, 2018)

I lived in Encinitas and Cardiff-by-the-Sea for 12 years (left in 1989). You're right about the weather and the people there are very special. I don't know how to describe them but they are typically happy, outdoorsy, fun, vibrant, friendly, creative, and cleanly dressed. At least that's the way it was when I was there. 

The freeway traffic was fast-paced back then and I hear it's unbearable now. My daughter just moved north to Cambria because she said it's become so crowded now and nobody drives the speed limit on the freeway. But the ocean, beaches, and sunsets are the same. I'd stay south of Oceanside. She said there's high crime (gangs) in the Oceanside area.

My nephew is an environmental lawyer in LA and loves it. He basically rents a tiny place on the hills under the Hollywood sign.


----------



## needshave (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks Lara,

We have been venturing out in the "rush Hour traffic" just to get a feel for it. I think one of the advantages of retirement is you don't have to experience the rush hour traffic. Some folks that we met there best summed it up. You can do anything you want here, except between the hours of 7 - 9 in the morning. Since they are also retired they plan around the rush hour traffic, live close to the beach and use the trolley to do 75% of their travel. They are very athletic people as well and the bikes are well used. It is a very friendly place.

Have any other location recommendations? inside or outside Cali?


----------



## Lara (Feb 23, 2018)

St. James Plantation, very near Southport NC, is a gated beachfront community that has everything you would want including a top-of-the-line marinas, restaurants, indoor & outdoor pools, golf (81 holes), tennis, fitness, many planned activities, beach-clubs, several excellent restaurants (super food reviews), and beautiful affordable homes. Wilmington is nearby (20-30 min) with a riverwalk, restaurants, and gift shops. You can drive up the coast and take a ferry to the Outer Banks like Okracoke Island. Southport is next to St. James Plantation where many movies have been shot because it's quaint and unspoiled.

Check out "reviews" because there are a few complaints about rules like the speed limit is 20mph but the upside to that is you can ride your bike all over without getting hit...if you do, it won't hurt much lol. Also, there is a one time $30,000 fee to join in order to use marinas, golf courses, clubs (including eating at the clubs but the Tommy Thompson Restaurant is for everyone and an excellent restaurant located on the marina), etc. 

But wait. Good news: some homes for sale include the fee because they can transfer it to the buyer if they want to, I think. I wouldn't recommend renting a condo there. I read a complaint about it. Another person gave a rave review...so who knows.

Weather is mild but there is hurricane season to consider. Here's a little secret that many homeowners don't check out or know about before buying and then I guess some don't care....but it was a game-changer for me...there is a nuclear plant 4 miles away.


----------



## needshave (Feb 24, 2018)

Lara, I Had thought about N.C. Its been a while since I've been there. I will investigate a little further. Thanks for the insight. The Nuclear proximity is a game changer for me as well. I have all the thumbs I need.

I'm surprised I have not had more suggested locations in other states, but thanks for your input.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2018)

needshave said:


> Thanks Lara,
> 
> We have been venturing out in the "rush Hour traffic" just to get a feel for it. I think one of the advantages of retirement is you don't have to experience the rush hour traffic. Some folks that we met there best summed it up. You can do anything you want here, except between the hours of 7 - 9 in the morning. Since they are also retired they plan around the rush hour traffic, live close to the beach and use the trolley to do 75% of their travel. They are very athletic people as well and the bikes are well used. It is a very friendly place.
> 
> Have any other location recommendations? inside or outside Cali?


I was born in Los Angeles and lived there until 1945 when my family moved to San Diego.  I lived there until I retired from General Dynamics in 1991.  I couldn't wait to get out of what was becoming way too expensive and crowded area.  Now it's even bigger, has more crime and is even more expensive.  If you can afford it and can put up with the negatives, more power to you.  You should have been there in 1945 it was paradise.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2018)

From what I've  lately been reading about  a few  UNFRIENDLY  incidents  going on  in Mexico,  I'd be somewhat

hesitant  about  settling  in that far south  in California.


----------



## needshave (Feb 24, 2018)

Please [FONT=&quot]substantiate.[/FONT]


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2018)

needshave said:


> Please substantiate.


I don't know who your question is for?  If you select the reply with the quote you are referring to, we know who your reply was directed to.  Here is a good general information site for you to look at.  http://www.city-data.com/forum/san-diego/


----------



## needshave (Feb 26, 2018)

Falcon said:


> From what I've lately been reading about a few UNFRIENDLY incidents going on in Mexico, I'd be somewhat
> 
> hesitant about settling in that far south in California.



Thanks Jim,

I should have been more precise in my request to substantiate.

 I was actually referring to the comment regarding unfriendly incidents in Mexico being a concern for San Diego residents or the move to San Diego. I would like to know more about what the concerns are.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2018)

What I was referring to was an incident that happened several weeks  ago in Mexico,  when  Mexican security  police

shot to death several  American tourists.  I can't find the details.  (  It COULD  have been fake news  because I never

saw any more about it.)


----------



## Bajabob (Mar 4, 2018)

I lived for some years in San Diego, and loved it. I'd be there still if my son hadn't moved to Las Vegas. I decided that it was highly desirable for us to live in the same town, so for additional years I've been a resident of Vegas. It's not at all a bad place to live.


----------



## needshave (Mar 4, 2018)

Baja....Glad to hear you're happy with Vegas. I agree with your thoughts on SD. I have been visiting a lot of areas inside and outside the US, and for me, its where I want to retire to. I can certainly understand being close to your son, I would have done the same thing.


----------

